# Our Chicken House



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

My 11 year old son and I built our girls a coop. It took us several days, with many interruptions, but it's finally done! I'm going to have to make a few minor adjustments, but it's done for the most part. ;-)

I thought I'd share pics.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Great job!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice, good job.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good job. i love home made coops.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Great job! That is really nice. Those will be some happy chickens.


----------

